# Looking for a 95 S6 computer 4A0 907 551 AA for the AAN motor



## SavageRocco (Apr 23, 2003)

I need a used ECM for a swap into my quattro. I believe that 92-95 100, 200 A4, A6, S6 and Avant will work. Has anybody seen any in a local to them junk yard? Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Looking for a 95 S6 computer 4A0 907 551 AA for the AAN motor (SavageRocco)*

Chris Semple has some.
http://www.force5auto.com



_Modified by Sepp at 7:30 PM 4-11-2005_


----------

